# Grand



## ldrjay

Well ill open my mouth now. Sat sun tues and wed we landed 42 steelhead. All on jig and maggots. In the lower st claire area. Fun couple days. Dark jigs. One female we did keep was already spawned out. Lots of fresh silver fish couple darker ones. All easily accessible spots for walking. Just hit two spots.


----------



## mdogs444

The lower sections have changed quite drastically since Tuesday.


----------



## ldrjay

The flow dropped and Wednesday the ice was forming. Other than that sat sun n Tue were all very similar conditions. They are still loaded up in there just gotta fight the ice now.


----------



## racetech

.......Nice!!!!


----------



## mdogs444

The river was complete slush from below 84 all the way up past helen hazen. Found clear water and several fish, way up high. Should clear up for tomorrow morning, but with rain on the way tomorrow, may be the last fishable few hours on the grand for a little while.


----------



## ldrjay

Lol I fish way low sections. 1000cfcs are fishable. Still not sure why people dont like that high....


----------



## mdogs444

ldrjay said:


> Lol I fish way low sections. 1000cfcs are fishable. Still not sure why people dont like that high....


All depends on your method of fishing. People focus too much on "prime" conditions, and their specific "runs" or "holes" that they frequent, without realizing that the runs and holes change with water level. What was once too low, is now the drop back hole. Also, venturing further up when the lower sections are high and dirty is good way to find better clarity. I'll swing the grand at 800-900, but my frequent spots change from 500, 600, 700, etc.


----------



## ldrjay

Ywa I hear ya. I dont have time these days to wait for those ideal conditions and days so I have to go when I can. Im becoming a fast dirty water specialist lol.


----------



## kayak1979

Went yesterday in the kayaks and had no luck at all. Very few places to fish due to the large amount of ice. The only accessible areas were under the bridge right by Grand River Landing and then we had to break ice and fished a small section across from the water treatment area. I wish it would warm up and NOT rain!

Glad you were able to catch so many Jay, that had to been a blast! I joined the contest yesterday when I stopped at the bait store. =)

Also 5 shore anglers and none caught any. 1 was there since 7:30am by pipe bridge and didn't catch a thing with egg sacks.


----------



## mdogs444

Next time, put those bad boys in at Harpersfield and float down to Hogsback or Indian Point. A lot of great water not accessible by foot that is rarely fished.


----------



## kayak1979

Mdoggs44, does Harpersfield have somewhere to park a car with a small trailer that I use to tow my yak? I really want to explore new areas up that way. I have heard rumors of muskie in sections that way.


----------



## mdogs444

Plenty of parking on both the North and South sides of the covered bridge at the dam.

There are large muskie and pike in the Grand, but upstream from the dam. In fact, the best muskie fishing on a fly is on the grand, but about 5-10 miles up river from Harpersfield. The next best area for it is on the Cuyahoga south of the Boston Mills/Brandywine area.


----------



## kayak1979

Thanks for the information. I'm wondering if the river is frozen up by Harpersfield now?


----------



## mdogs444

Nope, ice free, even when the lower sections up past Vrooman were slush filled.


----------



## zimmerj

mdogs444, is there public access upstream from Harpersfield?


----------



## racetech

zimmerj said:


> mdogs444, is there public access upstream from Harpersfield?


Hey there is a little park at the end of Tote Rd upstream. Also a bar called The Manor sits right on the river on Mechanicsville Rd, and across from the bar is a covered bridge with some parking off side of rd. Not sure what else there is


----------



## kayak1979

Everything that could go wrong, went wrong today. Started going downstream from Harpersfield dam and talked to two fishermen. 1 guy had caught 1 chrome and the other fly fishermen had caught a 18" walleye of all things.

I didn't realize how fast the Grand river is. I paddled about maybe 3/4 of a mile downstream and started to see a lot of rapids and fast water. I kept fishing periodically in areas but wasn't having any luck. 

I was amazed at the high cliffs all along the river with the pines, it felt like I was in the mountains somewhere. I then saw some bald eagles and thought it would be great to get them on film. 

So I got the brilliant idea to take off my Sony Action cam from the camera mount up front to film the eagle. My kayak got turned while filming and I was approaching rapids so I tried to grab my paddle and hold the camera at the same time. Then it slipped and kerplunk...I watched the camera drop into the water and sink. 

I freaked out because of the expense it was and thought perhaps it was shallow enough to find. So I paddled back to where I thought I dropped it and jumped out of my kayak. It wasn't shallow, it was 5' of VERY COLD FREEZING water. My entire body went into shock. I grabbed down to see if I could find anything in an attempt to get the camera but it was then I realized it was gone. By then my body was freezing. I heaved myself back on the Predator and could feel my chest feel strange from the cold water. All I had on was a pair of work pants and under armor tights underneath and knee boots that are neoprene. 

I realize now it was a really bad decision to jump in after the camera. I then went to call my dad to tell him to meet me further downstream by Hidden Valley Park. My cell phone was dead. 

Finally after paddling I ran into a guy who got a hold of my dad and told him what was going on. His name was Nathaniel as well of all things and was fly fishing with his dad. They asked if I was alright after I told them what happened and I said yes, just mad about the camera. I don't know how many miles it was from Harpersfield to Hidden Valley, but it quite possible was 5 miles. Today I learned the importance of keeping everything where it should be, and that includes myself on my kayak.

The only photo I have from the beginning of this debacle before my phone died. Somewhere a waterproof Sony Action cam lays at the bottom of the Grand river and I wonder if someday someone will find it and see the footage.


----------



## Parrothead Jim

Glad to hear you OK. After reading your story I think I will wait for warmer weather.


----------



## y-town

Glad you're ok. Was at Harpersfield yesterday. Never underestimate mother nature and the power of a river, especially in cold weather.


----------



## mdogs444

Sorry to hear that Kayak. I saw you just getting started at Harpersfield today when I was walking along the South bank back to the parking lot around noon. I got out there about 8:00am and the river was rising during those 4 hours. I assume you're referring to the heavy set of rapids around the big right bend about 1/2-3/4 mile downriver. That can be a treacherous area - especially attempting to cross on foot because it has some very deep holes that you would not expect. With the lack of clarity, rising water, and a little ice/slush going downstream, I have no doubt it was a difficult paddle. Rest assured, there are great areas to fish up there, especially if you bank the kayak and cast from shore - many of the areas are inaccessible on foot.

Glad you're okay, and thankfully it was just a camera!


----------



## racetech

Guys have been catching walleye up there for a few weeks. Not sure if.thats odd this time of year? Nothing major but ive.heard of a few being landed. 
Glad you are ok sorry about the cam. Id be pissed if i lost my gopro!

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979

Thanks everyone. I saw you then walking back Mdoggs, I recall seeing 3 anglers walking together from around the bend. Then around the bend there were two more. Further downstream I met up with the dad and son who let me use their cell phone. I have no idea how they got there. Then further up there were 3 more guys. They were fishing right where an old blueish metal bridge crosses and there looked to be an old run down house right there on the North side too. The final angler I saw was a fly fishermen walking from Hogback upstream and stopped to talk to him briefly. It could have been a lot worse than just losing the camera is for sure. It was a great paddle, just wish I wouldn't have been soaked and chilled to the bone! That stretch of river is so wild and it honestly is the most scenic river paddle I have done so far in Ohio. I look forward to getting back out on the lower Grand once it melts. I like water I can paddle either way so I can get back to my vehicle.

Racetech, I didn't think walleye could make it that far upstream or that they stay around the Grand river, that's why I was really surprised. The guy who caught it said he thought about keeping it on a stringer, but he let it go.


----------



## KTkiff

Glad you are ok. Those walleye up there are residents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Switch

Scaring story, but be happy for a safe ending. I drown my cell phone last spring while I was fishing at Chagrin. I learned a good lesson from sliding off ice edge.

Keep safe and enjoy fishing everybody!


----------



## racetech

I usually throw my phone in a ziplock when i wade lol Not sure if I trust the suppsed water proof pocket of my waders!


----------



## iggyfly

I saw you yesterday by the old blue metal bridge(county line rd), tan yak? Asking where hogsback was? Wish I would have known the circumstances, would have tried to help more. You looked pretty pissed... this explains it


----------



## kayak1979

iggyfly said:


> I saw you yesterday by the old blue metal bridge(county line rd), tan yak? Asking where hogsback was? Wish I would have known the circumstances, would have tried to help more. You looked pretty pissed... this explains it


Yes that was me. It all worked out and valuable lessons learned. 

Did anyone catch any yesterday?


----------



## ldrjay

Good to hear just the camera was lost. With current flow thats gone. When weather warms and conditions permit I would love to put in up there n float an all day trip.


----------



## y-town

I have a canoe and would like to do the same. Anyone know a good flow to do that ?,,


----------



## kapposgd

Next the test the depth with your rod, you could have been way worse off than 5 feet


----------



## kayak1979

kapposgd said:


> Next the test the depth with your rod, you could have been way worse off than 5 feet


I usually have my fish finder on to read depth, but yesterday the one wire broke in the front hatch and I didn't bother fixing it. When I was traveling down I was testing the depth with my paddle. Most of it was was very shallow 2' or less. I was looking for a hole to fish for those chrome and I sure picked a wrong way of finding it!


----------



## ballast

How much was the camera? My cousin an I had to wade out to get a deer a few years ago on a hunting trip and the car wouldn't start when we got back to it We got a half a phone call to his dad before the phones died. I almost started a fire with my 180$ backpack! I know it sucks, but these are the kinda stories that you'll always remember.


----------



## kayak1979

The camera was $300. I sure will remember it. I also plan on finally rigging everything where it's leashed or tied down and never taking an action cam from where it belongs. It was a cold ride home, as I'm sure you can relate from wading for that deer.


----------



## kayak1979

y-town said:


> I have a canoe and would like to do the same. Anyone know a good flow to do that ?,,


Y-town, I don't think you really need to worry with flow. There are rocks though that you have to watch out for, so reading the river definitely helps. But I am far from being someone that should be giving advice for river kayaking/canoeing other than the fishing aspect. This past year was my first year ever owning a kayak.


----------



## racetech

Really think about getting a kayak sometimes. But im a terrible swimmer. Not sure i should risk it lol Are they safe? i dont want something I can be stuck in and upside down haha


----------



## kayak1979

racetech said:


> Really think about getting a kayak sometimes. But im a terrible swimmer. Not sure i should risk it lol Are they safe? i dont want something I can be stuck in and upside down haha


They are safe, especially the sit on top (SOT) kayaks. I have the Old Town Predator 13 and you can stand on the thing safely to fish. I was able to pull myself up into the freezing water back onto the kayak while it was floating and it didn't tip and supported my weight (230 lbs). I would encourage you getting one, especially one for angling. I always have on an inflatable life vest that I don't even realize is there and if needed just pull the red cord. I suppose the passion I have for kayak fishing is the equivalent to the same passion those have for fly fishing. I'm addicted. =) If you are thinking about getting one a start is would you be fishing mainly rivers or big water like Erie and inland lakes? That would determine length. I purchased one in between so I could fish both. Ask away in the kayak/canoe forum on here and there are plenty that will offer advice.

Check out the predator


----------



## ngski

y-town said:


> I have a canoe and would like to do the same. Anyone know a good flow to do that ?,,


I would say if it's safe to wade then it's almost safe to canoe, I would guess that it's between 350 and 450. That's about the flow when we went on a canoe last spring dropped in Voorman and took out at Helen.


----------



## racetech

Thanks for the advice. Id probably stick to rivers mostly. But would like to hit some bigger water once im comfortable on it. So probably something like what you have.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

I got the field and stream eagle talon. Sweet thing it is. I also have a canoe and a small boat that im gonna upgrade. Options are always a good thing.


----------



## kayak1979

ldrjay said:


> I got the field and stream eagle talon. Sweet thing it is. I also have a canoe and a small boat that im gonna upgrade. Options are always a good thing.


Jay did you get the brown camo? Would like to go duck/goose hunting sometime.


----------



## ldrjay

Tan camo. Ill go ..... next year. I didn't go anywhere near what I wanted too this year. Got a couple duck couple geese.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

kayak1979 said:


> They are safe, especially the sit on top (SOT) kayaks. I have the Old Town Predator 13 and you can stand on the thing safely to fish. I was able to pull myself up into the freezing water back onto the kayak while it was floating and it didn't tip and supported my weight (230 lbs). I would encourage you getting one, especially one for angling. *I always have on an inflatable life vest that I don't even realize is there and if needed just pull the red cord. * I suppose the passion I have for kayak fishing is the equivalent to the same passion those have for fly fishing. I'm addicted. =) If you are thinking about getting one a start is would you be fishing mainly rivers or big water like Erie and inland lakes? That would determine length. I purchased one in between so I could fish both. Ask away in the kayak/canoe forum on here and there are plenty that will offer advice.
> 
> Check out the predator
> Predator Kayak in Action on the John Day River, Oregon - YouTube


Just FYI, many of the inflatable life jackets have a warning tag to not use in freezing/under 32 degree weather!!!


----------



## racetech

So is this how you guys launch your kayak's???

[ame="http://youtu.be/kj8owljuQv8"]http://youtu.be/kj8owljuQv8[/ame]


----------

